# Dive charter for two up for aution



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/new-dive-charter-auction-85353/#post644671


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Just received clarification, you can spearfish on this trip if you want. Lets get some bids in, this could be a great deal for someone.

Bid is at $100 right now.


----------

